# New Board: please read.



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Dear members, welcome to a new board on Fertiltity Friends.


This board is here for you to support each other with all non treatment specific issues around infertility. This might be practical discussions about how to tell family you are infertile, or support fitting in appointments around work, or ideas to save money; or it could be emotional support for dealing with pregnancy announcements from friends/family, or coping with difficult child-orientated times like Christmas. 

This area is open to all members, including those who have had successful outcomes and those who have moved on. As with other areas, we ask everyone to be supportive and sensitive to all members, and to respect our differences.

I've made a couple of started topics for you (and some have been moved from elsewhere) but please feel free to start your own topics as you see fit. 


Caz


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thankyou so much for starting this thread i think its brilliant as so many of us are going through similar things in different ways and we all need support at some point. I hope im writting this in the right area as im quite new to the site ive only wrote a few threads. 
My situation is i have a 6 year old son from a previous relationship and after suffering his nastiness for to long i left. Ive now been with my new partner for 5 years and nearly 3 years ago i had an ectopic pregnancy and had my right tube removed, after a year i had a hsg and found my left tube was blocked and id need ivf privately. Im currently waiting a laproscopy to possibly remove my other tube. My problem is people say to me you have a child your lucky which off course i know im lucky as theres women who have no children and im completely sympathetic for them and i do feel so selfish when i get upset and think of those women which is why i find it hard to open up. Ive been finding it hard to be around pregnant women and they never know why even my own family dont understand. So i have no one really to talk to. I have so many emotions as i feel so sad i cant give my partner a child without paying thousands, hes happy with me and my son but i know he wants one of his own and my son is forever asking for a sibling. Im scared one day my partner will leave me we both work all hours but cant afford ivf yet. Im getting better than i wasbut really need a few kind words thanks for listening and im here to support others to as i do have a good ear xx


----------

